# Massey 1260 charging problems



## Roy Sanders (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a MF 1260. It has a new alternator and belt. New battery and cables and still won’t charge. And I have no light on dash when key is on. All fuses good. Would appreciate any help I can get


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The charge/battery indicator light not working would be the first place to start. Most internally regulated alternators use that circuit to initiate the charging process. Without it the alternator is little more than a belt tensioner. Typically there will be a plug on the alternator somewhere with one or more small wires. One of them comes from the instrument cluster ignition circuit, through the charge light, and into the alternator. When this wire connects to ground while key switch is on, the light should come on. If you can determine which wire controls the light, that's half the battle. If the light doesn't come on now, you could have a wiring issue or just a bad bulb.


----------

